# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Comic Book Legends Link

## radiotto

FINALLY found it!  Took some searching since the CBR website seems to have no links to it, and even the links in this Forum only take me back to the CBR main page, but here is the link to find Comic Book Legends Revealed:

http://legendsrevealed.com/entertain...ends-revealed/

----------


## elrafaargentino

Not working the links inside.

----------


## twiztor

thanks a million!

----------

